# Ohio winter thread 2008-2009



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, Ohio guys I will start this years thread. When will all of us have our first plow. I say our first plowable event will be Dec 6th. I posted this in a earlier thread so I am going to stick with it.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Well i hope it comes sooner since my lawns are about done for the season. Maybe late november.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah the mowing has slowed here too. But I still have a boat load of leaves on trees. They really have not even started to drop yet. Calling for some good rain Friday into Saturday so I hope that helps us out.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I just saw rain and snow mix for us on Mon, Tues and Wed.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

We got about the same forecast as you. But they are calling for snow showers here on Tuesday morning so you should see all snow I would think.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

The airport is saying we have snow flurries here. All I see is some light rain. So I am loaded up with no where to go to do leaf work.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I can now say that I have seen snow flurries here in C'bus.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea we had rain/snow mix all day and Tuesday night calling for 1-3" for us.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Winter is here


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

For the next few days then it is going back into the 60s.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

f250man;617405 said:


> For the next few days then it is going back into the 60s.


Did you even go to bed Steve? 4:30 this morning you were up you must be an early riser.

It is cold out there and so I am not going out there to do anything. Yes I am a whimp. I don't know about the 60's but I know it is going to be warmer than now.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

JP my last sign in was at 5:30 this morning I went to be at 10 last night got up at 5:30 listing to the rain and wind.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

f250man;617774 said:


> JP my last sign in was at 5:30 this morning I went to be at 10 last night got up at 5:30 listing to the rain and wind.


The reason why I said 4:30 look at the above post. It says 
Today, 04:35 AM

Sorry but you are still an early bird at 5:30 lol Any snow up in your neck of the woods today. Nothing here just plain cold outside.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Just alot of cold and really friggin windy around here


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

its freezing out there. really too windy to blow leaves so im goin to finish the strobes on the quad and get a battery for it. we will see. i want a plowable event by thanksgiving


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We got snow and Ice today, windy and cold out too.

I say were be plowing by turkey day


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

JP you need to check your eyes or glasses buddy the post time says 5:35 am. And I get up at 6 to leave the house by 7. Can sleep all day like some people I know  .


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Clapper&Company;617941 said:


> We got snow and Ice today, windy and cold out too.
> 
> I say were be plowing by turkey day


you drop any salt?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok Steve I fixed it on my end. It was how I had the clock set up here on plow site that was showing me the wrong time. Thought I was going to have to go back to the eye doctors again. :crying:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

xysport


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I heard you northern guys might get some snow next week? Have any of you heard this? Just wondering if our meterologists know something I don't.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just looked at the 7 day and they say rain/snow mix but still in the 40s here.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Per skyeye weather we need to pay attention to late next week. Thursday/Friday time frame. They put the bliz_ _ _ d word into play. Had a couple of different model runs so far and one shows us gettting hit hard. Stay tuned and be ready.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

im saying the lake will be plowing sun/mon time frame,

were be salting for sure if not plowing


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

What?!?!?!?!?! Realy?!?!?!?!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Have I ever Lie to you


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Tried to let it dry out a little bit here, going out in 45 minutes. Got an update e-mail from skyeye. Ron you might be right on this. If so I will make the drive up just drive in it. lol

The Tri-State's most reliable weather...
Winter Weather Update from Rich Apuzzo

Snow Likely This Weekend

This is just a quick heads-up for planning purposes. The computer models are now indicating a Midwestern snowstorm this weekend with the heaviest snow from northern Illinois into northern Indiana and Michigan. One model shows the potential for 4 to 8 inches of snow in the above areas with locally higher totals.

For us that means hazardous travel north and northwest of the Tri-State and numerous delays in air travel. In addition, the same storm will bring a blast of cold air into the Tri-State with rain changing to light snow Saturday morning and the potential for light snow or snow showers into Saturday night. I would not be surprised if some areas get a little covering on grassy surfaces and I also expect some icy spots on roads and sidewalks as lows fall below freezing by Sunday morning. More wintry weather is possible next week.

This storm needs to be carefully watched. Just a small shift to the east will mean more snow here. A small westward shift will keep the warmer air around until the main precipitation ends, though snow showers are likely Saturday afternoon and evening no matter what track the storm takes.

More tomorrow...

Rich Apuzzo : http://m1e.net/[email protected]

------------------------------------------------------------

To unsubscribe/change profile:
http://www.mailermailer.com/x?u=79437294w-061196eb

To subscribe:
http://www.mailermailer.com/x?oid=33255L

Skyeye Weather LLC
7721 Five Mile Road #637
Cincinnati, Ohio 45230

This message was sent to you because you signed up via our
website on 2008-01-31 11:31:35.

Email list management powered by http://MailerMailer.com


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Im not to bad at the weather thing lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Just noticed this thread, checked the weather and says 2.5 inches sunday!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Accuweather?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Clapper&Company;634015 said:


> im saying the lake will be plowing sun/mon time frame,
> 
> were be salting for sure if not plowing


Copyright TLS22:waving:


----------



## MercerUnlimited (Nov 3, 2008)

So Pup... Me and another newbie here in columbus are wondering what kind of forecasts you've seen for our area. Any idea?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's what I have seen so far. For my area. payup


Tonight: Rain before midnight, then snow showers, possibly mixed with rain between midnight and 3am, then snow showers after 3am. Low around 36. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 20 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Sunday: Snow showers. High near 40. Breezy, with a west wind between 20 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah well,that 3to 7" over your way means 3to7 flakes my way.LOL


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

MercerUnlimited;636394 said:


> So Pup... Me and another newbie here in columbus are wondering what kind of forecasts you've seen for our area. Any idea?


Welcome to the site. What parts of town do you work in? Check out our networking thread in that section.

Here is the latest e-mail from Skyeye:

Where Life and Weather Come Together

Weather affects your life and business, but too many people are unprepared because of bad forecasts or not knowing how to find the information they need. Whether it's school weather to pilot training, forensic meteorology or contractor weather forecasts, or weather presentations at banquets or annual conferences, Skyeye Weather is where Life and Weather Come Together!

------------------------------------------------------------

Weather Highlights

Cold air is rushing south into the plains and northern Midwest today, and it's heading our way. Light snow and snow showers extend from the Dakotas and Minnesota south to eastern Colorado. Ahead of the cold air, rain is falling from Michigan to Illinois to Oklahoma and local radars show rain heading for central Indiana. A significant weather change is taking place, and it's one that will affect our weather for at least the next week…and the fun begins this evening.

A large storm in the upper atmosphere (around 20,000 feet) extends from southern Canada to northern Mexico. Jet stream winds (also around 20,000 feet) of 80 to 120 mph are crossing the western United States and rushing into the upper-atmospheric storm helping it to get stronger. At the same time, tropical moisture is moving north from the Gulf of Mexico with areas of dense fog being reported from Texas all the way to New England. Combine the cold air rushing south, the strengthening storm aloft (which provides more lift) and increasing tropical moisture and you have the setup for a big storm with a dramatic temperature change. That's exactly what we'll see in the next 12 hours.

As I type this, skies are mostly cloudy with temperatures in the lower 50s. There will be some sunshine in parts of the area this morning, but thicker clouds will cover the sky by this afternoon with rain approaching by late afternoon or early evening. With southwest winds and a number of dry hours ahead, we should reach the lower 60s today, but those are highs we probably won't see for some time, so step outside for a few minutes this afternoon and enjoy the mild weather.

Rain will spread across the area tonight with some locally heavy rain possible, mainly east of Cincinnati. A cold front currently extending from Michigan to Missouri will move steadily southeast and it will cross the Ohio Valley between 11 pm and 2 am with southwest winds shifting to the west-northwest as much colder air rushes into the area. After the 60s today, we'll start Saturday in the 40s around daybreak with temperatures falling into the 30s by afternoon. Light rain in the morning will likely mix with light snow or snow showers by midday as winds gust from 20 to 30 mph pushing wind chills down into the 20s. That represents a 25-degree drop in temperatures from this afternoon to tomorrow afternoon and if you include wind chills, it will "feel" like a change of nearly 40 degrees!

Snow showers or flurries will continue Saturday night and Sunday, especially north of Cincinnati and highs on Sunday will hold to the mid and upper 30s…temperatures more typical of January than November. Once the cold settles in, we will be dealing with it for the better part of the next 7 days with a secondary push of cold air late Monday and Tuesday and the third round of cold by Thursday and Friday…and those blasts of colder air will also be accompanied by snow showers or flurries. Our models still show a significant winter storm over the eastern United States in the next 10 days, but there is no consistent storm track or timeframe so we'll have to wait a few more days before I can give you a better indication of what will happen…and one computer model has a pretty decent storm on Thanksgiving Day. Enjoy today's pleasant temperatures and have a great weekend!

Skyeye Weather LLC
7721 Five Mile Road #637
Cincinnati, Ohio 45230


----------



## MercerUnlimited (Nov 3, 2008)

We are both subbing for an outfit up on the North end of town. The contracts are all over the 270 and beyond region.
I'll check out the networking thread. Thanks for the invite and thanks to F250 for chiming in as well. 
I actually saw snow flying with no accumulation on 71 North at Morse around 1:30 this afternoon. As I look out the window at the moment in Lewis Center, NOTHING.....


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep I saw snow here in Grandview as well. I am mainly right around in this area and Upper Arlington. 


JP


----------



## Trim God (Oct 25, 2008)

You guys should ask Clapper how he likes riding in the back seat of white chevy on the way to the de-icer meeting


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site. I bet Ron was all upset about that. You should have put in the bed of the truck.

Just seeing snow flurries on this side of town. What you out in Pick-town.

Oh yeah here it the thread for our networking we do: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41874


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Since our northern guys might be getting ready, I will post this:


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
1119 AM EST SUN NOV 16 2008
OHZ011>014-089-PAZ001>003-170030-
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.W.0006.081116T2100Z-081118T2100Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-
NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
1119 AM EST SUN NOV 16 2008
...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS
AFTERNOON TO 4 PM EST TUESDAY...
A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS
AFTERNOON TO 4 PM EST TUESDAY.
LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY THIS AFTERNOON. THE
SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES BY TONIGHT...WITH 6 TO 10 INCHES OF
SNOW POSSIBLE BY MONDAY MORNING. LOCATIONS ACROSS INLAND NORTHWEST
PENNSYLVANIA AS WELL AS THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF GEAUGA COUNTY COULD
SEE LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS...POSSIBLY MORE THAN A FOOT OF SNOW BY
DAYBREAK MONDAY.
LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE MONDAY AND TUESDAY WITH ADDITIONAL
MODERATE TO HEAVY ACCUMULATIONS LIKELY.
PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

You guys have any reports from up there? Ron, are you ok? Did you get out of the truck and fall in the snow?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

had about an inch off accum today. salt trucks out now. herd we could get 2in of slush tonight.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Brock the grass is getting covered down here now. Not sure on the salt trucks because I have not been out.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

h have not heard them come by here jp..... hope not thats a good sign for us right now


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

got a about 1/2" of fluffly stuff on the ground and it's snowing at a moderate rate yet big fluffly flakes. i'm heading out to the shop to get the plow/salt truck bye the time i get there and have a cup of coffee, it'll be time to (drop my money maker)LOL i'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Got probably a half an inch maybe a little more. Did not even go out an salt. The slackers need to get their contracts back in.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well Guys heres whats coming for me and Tom and Chuck. payup



weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Madison OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lake Effect Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
336 AM EST THU NOV 20 2008

MORE HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW ON THE WAY FOR THE SNOWBELT.

ANOTHER ROUND OF EARLY SEASON ARCTIC AIR SPREADING ACROSS THE
REGION TODAY INTO TONIGHT WILL CAUSE LAKE EFFECT SNOW TO DEVELOP
AND CONTINUE INTO SATURDAY.


OHZ011>013-201645-
/O.UPG.KCLE.LE.A.0003.081120T1700Z-081122T0900Z/
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.W.0007.081120T1700Z-081122T0900Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON
336 AM EST THU NOV 20 2008

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM NOON TODAY TO 4 AM EST
SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM NOON TODAY TO 4 AM
EST SATURDAY. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVIER THIS AFTERNOON INTO TONIGHT
AND CONTINUE UNTIL LATE FRIDAY NIGHT BEFORE STARTING TO TAPER OFF.
THUNDER MAY ALSO OCCUR IN SOME OF THE HEAVIER SQUALLS ALONG WITH
AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

SNOW ACCUMULATION TODAY MAY REACH UP TO 2 INCHES LOCALLY IN THE
HIGHER TERRAIN. ACCUMULATION TONIGHT OF 1 TO 4 INCHES IS EXPECTED
WITH LOCALLY 6 INCHES POSSIBLE IN THE HIGHER TERRAIN WITH SIMILAR
AMOUNTS EXPECTED FRIDAY. BY SATURDAY MORNING...SOME AREAS COULD
SEE BETWEEN ONE AND ONE AND A HALF FEET OF SNOW FROM THIS LAKE
EFFECT EVENT.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Enjoy, im still pushing leaves!:waving: Where has clapper been?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Good luck Steve I am heading out in 10 minutes to start some more leaf work myself.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

tls22;643093 said:


> Enjoy, im still pushing leaves!:waving: Where has clapper been?


I think he is avoiding you if i were you i would take this personally lol


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

i thought we were suppose to get hit by that alberta clipper?.....plow some lake effect down here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Got a little snow here. Came in a very small band that dropped about 2 inches. Nothing to go crazy about. I think it is too early in the season yet for the alberta clippers to do anything really. Next month would be a different story


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

All we have here is cold weather. Wish it would warm up or snow. I still have leaf work to do. If I could get some full days of work in then I will be done with that. But I am not going out at 9 in the am when it is 25 out there. got to wait till at least noon. Even that it did not warm up beyond 30 on Friday.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I hear that we have another lake effect storm coming in on Monday and Tuesday and lasting all week. We will see if they are right this time.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Trim God;637791 said:


> You guys should ask Clapper how he likes riding in the back seat of white chevy on the way to the de-icer meeting


It was a good time!

We should do it again


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

HERE WE GO AGAIN. 


Lake Effect Snow Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
300 PM EST MON NOV 24 2008

OHZ012>014-089-PAZ001>003-250400-
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.A.0004.081125T2100Z-081127T0300Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
300 PM EST MON NOV 24 2008

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP DURING THE DAY ON TUESDAY AS A TROUGH MOVES
ACROSS LAKE ERIE. SNOW WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY AND COVERAGE
TUESDAY NIGHT AND PERSIST THROUGH WEDNESDAY. AT LEAST 6 INCHES OF
SNOW IS POSSIBLE ACROSS THE SNOWBELT BY WEDNESDAY NIGHT. HIGHER
AMOUNTS OF A FOOT OR MORE MAY OCCUR ACROSS THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES. payup payup if it happens


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

We have had rain here all day today. Calling for an inch on Tuesday. So probably no work on Tuesday leaf wise or snow wise. I am moving up north that is all there is to it.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I just plowed my 23 inch in the 44003 zip code since last Friday.

We are getting dumped on again from lake effect.

I guess thats why this town was known as "Little Alaska" for years. 


Doug


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Boy I bet that was fun.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Young Pup;650169 said:


> Boy I bet that was fun.


Yep, I was doing donuts in my parking lot after I moved the last three inches at 6:15.

But more is coming. I don't know how you pro's do it. This big lot of mine will take all my time. At least I am having fun on the ATV. Looks like I will be playing again around 10:00 pm.

I need to pay myself better....lol

Doug


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe a storm coming together for this weekend. Very late Sat or even a Sunday start into Monday. Local forecaster hinted at it as well as skyeye weather forum talking about this. Go to skyeyeweather.com and go to the thread for November. That is where most of the talk is going on right now.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

*From Skyeye and Rich Appuzo the owner*

WxLuvr

View Member Profile Today, 07:52 PM Post #167

WxObsessed Member

Group: Administrators
Posts: 10,910
Joined: 17-August 06
From: Mt. Washington, Ohio
Member No.: 107

The upcoming storm clearly warrants updating this thread...and right now we need to watch three players. 1) The storm in southeast Canada, 2) a weaker storm crossing central and southern Canada heading for the Great Lakes and 3) a southern storm moving east from the southwestern U.S. toward the deep south and east coast.

If these storms interact as the models are indicating, we should have an impressive Midwestern storm developing Saturday night and continuing into early Monday...


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

JP....I just went to sky eye and the one model shows 6-8 for my area. Can we trust these guys more than weather.com and national weather service?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Travis you went here right? http://skyeyeweather.com/

These guys here are pretty darn good. Rich A is from Cincinnati. They did one heck of a job on that blizzard last March. I trust them better than the bigger ones.

NWS does a good job too.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya, I just registered there. I hope that right, i don't feel like reading up on it much right now since i'm so tired but this is for sunday night?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep for Sunday. I am going to keep an eye on it. Probably look at it again in the am before heading to Cincy for Turkey day. Will look over there later on for the latest model update around 11pm tonight


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

watched fox 8 news this morning and they said if everything works out right we could be looking at a "noreaster" sunday going into monday with significant accumulations, if not we'll get rained on heavily. i'm keeping my fingers crossed, and all my trucks are ready. i'll be keeping an eye out on this one. later, pete


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yea right dick hasnt been right for 3 weeks


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

good point! i can only wish.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

We will just have to wait till Sunday and see. I am ready for a good storm with some nice lake effect following


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Not looking good at all for us. Might be getting some freezing rain later on or Early Sunday. We shall see. Supposed to switch over but we will see how much we get.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;655010 said:


> Not looking good at all for us. Might be getting some freezing rain later on or Early Sunday. We shall see. Supposed to switch over but we will see how much we get.


calling for 1-2 tomorrow night and more monday


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Good to hear that for you. Hope it shifts my way a little. But it sure does not look good. You know what I mean if yo have been following over on Skyeye.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya, too much, i'm ready for it, i've been worry too much about it in the last few days.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I try to not get to excited until it is a little closer. Glad I did not put the plow on yet. Nor have I loaded any salt or put the spreader. If that freezing rain happens I might be scrambling in the am. lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;655031 said:


> I try to not get to excited until it is a little closer. Glad I did not put the plow on yet. Nor have I loaded any salt or put the spreader. If that freezing rain happens I might be scrambling in the am. lol


I'm glad i don't salt, well i do a few times at a small church but thats it.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

That is the only property I am worried about for Sunday. A church. Guess I will need to get up and see what is happening. time to watch some football for a little bit then check skyeye later on to see if anything has changed in my favor.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont know about this one, doesnt look like we are going to get anything, not even a salt!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

There is still a chance for me but who knows. 

Calling for some in the middle of the week and then looking for another weekend storm.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

you plowheads up north get all fun


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

O yea this rain is fun


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Not looking good at all. Might get some snow on the wrap around but it will be light.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

KINNCO;655755 said:


> you plowheads up north get all fun


I don't know about that yet.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Wrap around looks good on radar. Need to see what we can get out of it. Still holding at 41 here. Local guy says it won't switch over until early am.


JP


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;656378 said:


> Wrap around looks good on radar. Need to see what we can get out of it. Still holding at 41 here. Local guy says it won't switch over until early am.
> 
> JP


I noticed that also, looks pretty good now if it keeps building as it shows. Currently 36 degrees. 1-2 tomorrow and 1 tom night


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

All that talk of a big storm was a bunch of hot air! As I look out my window this am all I see is a dusting. Weather people and politicians are two professions where you can be wrong 99% of the time and still keep your job! 
Ran up to Brunswick OH yesterday to Rusty Oak Nursery for some trees, was talking to the guy up there and he said they've had about a foot of total accumulation so far and they're 20 miles outside of the snowbelt! I'm tired of looking at a brand new plow sitting there not making me any money!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm 20 -30 minutes south of brunswick, and they always get lot more snow then my area. then again if i go 10 minutes noth of me to the lodi-wooster exit at rt 71, i can go there and watch it snow like a mutha, and turn around and go back to nothing. the I-71 corridor they call it, then you go up to 71-271 and it snows evem more. it's strange how mother nature works.screws with me every time!!LOL


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe today, the snow gods might smile upon central Ohio. Maybe today.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

On tv they are saying 1 to 2. Streets are getting covered in Grandview. Mid scaper what parts of town do you plow in.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

On the north side. We've got 14 properties that run from the Anheuser Busch plant to crosswoods. 
What channel said 1-2"?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

The are sayiing on the weather radar on Time warner channel 26. Getting ready to check out this skyeye weather and see what they are saying. 


JP


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

hows about you Pup? What part of town you cover?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Grandview,Upper Arlington, Some in Columbus and possibly some lots downtown. Got to meet with the guy next week. 


JP


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Young Pup;612637 said:


> Well, Ohio guys I will start this years thread. When will all of us have our first plow. I say our first plowable event will be Dec 6th. I posted this in a earlier thread so I am going to stick with it.


Man am I ever good. I am going to have to play the lottery soon. My first plow will be tonight, just like I predicted. lol Looks like a good band of lake effect coming down this way too. Looks to be hitting definace right now.

JP


----------



## Blink74 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody else drop plow last night? We plowed about 4-5 acres of commercial lots and dropped 3 tons of salt.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

plowed a little bit last night...... it was mostly drifts around the apartment buildings and all I did was chase them around, and it was fluffy snow that doesn't stack at all


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Blink74;665639 said:


> Anybody else drop plow last night? We plowed about 4-5 acres of commercial lots and dropped 3 tons of salt.


Yep we plowed last night too. I let all my residentials go though. It was a fluffy snow that is for sure. Good one to get the feet wet on.

What parts of town do you work in?

JP


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

im based out of Washington Court House, but the company that I sub for has lots in Jeffersonville, London, West Jeff and and a couple in Columbus


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

YES! Finally something to plow! The crew got 5 or so tons of salt down before midnight last night and started in on the plowing this morning, 95% being office commercial it was a easy run compared to the 5% of commercial retail swamped with idiot drivers driving like it's their first time in the snow! But other than that, twas a good day.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well this turn out to be a nice event Got some pics to post too


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;666137 said:


> im based out of Washington Court House, but the company that I sub for has lots in Jeffersonville, London, West Jeff and and a couple in Columbus


I hope you don't have to hit all those places. That is alot of gas and windshield time.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

JP, have you been able to keep up with skyeye? I log in and see over a hundred or so post in one thread in one day, no way am i able to keep up anymore.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Travis,

I am trying to. But with going out last night to work and running around today I was not able to. but it looks like the next event might be rain/snow/ice. The gfs starts about 10:30 so hopefully something has changed to all snow. That is about the extent of what I can tell as of right this second. 

JP


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Travis from Skyeye and wxluvr (Rich),

The 00z NAM is interesting. It's only at 36 hours as I type this, but it has the sfc low well west of us. If that works out, we really need to watch the trailing low for Wed-Thu as this pattern would allow the cold to return and the upper energy in the southwest to create a snowstorm much closer to the OV. We'll see shortly if the NAM is heading that way


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

ok thanks, hopefully some potential for some then.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah, lets hope. That is the nam, so lets see if the gfs jumps on with his thinking too.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

Yea we're scattered all over, but I don't usually leave Fayette Co. so I just stay in court house and jeff for the most part. diesel still isn't cheap enough for me to drive all over hells half acre for a little parkin lot. but if it were nice out I wouldn't mind cause we'd be pouring concrete.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Cool good for you.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

where are you located?


----------



## awagner9 (May 10, 2008)

Not enough for me to even hook up yet


----------



## Blink74 (Feb 16, 2007)

N,NW & W Columbus. 2 Chevy 2500HDs with Boss plows.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;666606 said:


> where are you located?


Westside of 71 in Columbus.

JP


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Just chiming in to be part of this thread. Hope the season is going well for you all.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Pup, 
Since you're so good at predicting when it's gonna snow, when's the next plowable storm coming? Lets see if you can get two for two


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;668552 said:


> Hey Pup,
> Since you're so good at predicting when it's gonna snow, when's the next plowable storm coming? Lets see if you can get two for two


Probably over a week or two away.. It just doesn't look good right now. Unless something changes.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

kimber;668424 said:


> Just chiming in to be part of this thread. Hope the season is going well for you all.


Welcome, what part of the buckeye state are you from?


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Young Pup;668710 said:


> Welcome, what part of the buckeye state are you from?


I'm up here in the Greater Cleveland area...and its rainy and warm right now.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn this warm weather! Damn it to hell! If all of this rain were snow, we'd all be plowing a path straight to the bank!


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;669755 said:


> Damn this warm weather! Damn it to hell! If all of this rain were snow, we'd all be plowing a path straight to the bank!


I was thinking the same thing yesterday....but hey, its ohio..give it a minute and it will change.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

kimber;668835 said:


> I'm up here in the Greater Cleveland area...and its rainy and warm right now.


Got quite a few guys up near you on here. Yep it was rainy and warm here too like mid scaper said. We are very close to see something here in Columbus. It is ever so close. Maybe a salting event later, we shall see.

JP


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Young Pup;672245 said:


> Got quite a few guys up near you on here. Yep it was rainy and warm here too like mid scaper said. We are very close to see something here in Columbus. It is ever so close. Maybe a salting event later, we shall see.
> 
> JP


Just checked the 8 day forecast in Cleveland and looks like no snow for the next 8 days.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks bleak here as well for the next few days.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

No snow in Akron for the rest of winter . I got all my salt yesterday


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

crb 2500;672277 said:


> No snow in Akron for the rest of winter . I got all my salt yesterday


Hahaha...too funny. I'm sure it will snow for you down there CRB...but next time you need salt you should call me!!...Everytime a customer of mine buys salt it automatically snows for them....


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I spoke with you . you said 100 ton min . @ 98 per ton . I found it for $100 per ton no min . I have no where to store 100 tons . I looked around to some guys here but I of us found this place & they may buy from you ??? but it was to good of a deal to pass up . thanx tho . if i ever need that much I'll call you  can i still get the snow ??


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

crb 2500;672409 said:


> I spoke with you . you said 100 ton min . @ 98 per ton . I found it for $100 per ton no min . I have no where to store 100 tons . I looked around to some guys here but I of us found this place & they may buy from you ??? but it was to good of a deal to pass up . thanx tho . if i ever need that much I'll call you  can i still get the snow ??


Absolutley!!!


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone know how many plowable events we had last year for the Cleveland area (particularly the westside)???


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Might have to keep an eye on monday and tuesday for some snow!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

no snow?? i salted earlier around 6:00 and it's been snowing lightly ever since. there's 2" on the ground right now. i'm gonna go crash out shortly get up at 3, go scrape everybody then head to canton for my sons hockey game.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Elwer Lawn Care;674032 said:


> Might have to keep an eye on monday and tuesday for some snow!


You must be lurking over on skyeye and watched the rush last night?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;674733 said:


> You must be lurking over on skyeye and watched the rush last night?


Didn't watch the rush but i have looked over there some. Last night accuweather was showing 8 inches for monday and tuesday. Now they just show a half inch of ice. But just checked skyeye and the potential for snow is still there. Need to find time to go look at the rush from last night.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is what accuweather is showing for us. It is changing by the day. This was different earlier:


WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 15. Total amount 1.9 Inches.
Heavy rain occurring on Dec 15 | Dec 16 | Dec 17. Total amount 0.97 Inches.
Ice occurring on Dec 17. Total amount 0.2 Inches.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;675208 said:


> Here is what accuweather is showing for us. It is changing by the day. This was different earlier:
> 
> WeatherAlarm™!
> Snow occurring on Dec 15. Total amount 1.9 Inches.
> ...


Similar to what its showing for me now.

WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 15 | Dec 16. Total amount 1.5 Inches.
Heavy rain occurring on Dec 14 | Dec 15. Total amount 0.56 Inches.
Ice occurring on Dec 15 | Dec 16 | Dec 17. Total amount 0.5 Inches.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I aint getting excited. I think there have been 7-8 LE storms now that have passed us up or clippers that produce nothing. It sure saves on the gas though from not plowing!!!


----------



## fakemam (Mar 21, 2008)

every time i have got my hopes up from "INaaccuweather" i have been disappointed. so until the NOAA says we are getting snow that is when i have the hope !! they are the only ones that give it to you straight. i am sick and tired of these weather sites being alarmist saying we are going to get allot of snow and then get 1/4 of an inch !!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree fakemam...NOAA is close most of the time, atleast the closest of any other wannabee weather site.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Us central Ohio guys and on south better keep an eye on the weather for the next couple of days. Some changing weather as I type this. Just a heads up, on skyeye there is plenty of talk about this system.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;676639 said:


> Us central Ohio guys and on south better keep an eye on the weather for the next couple of days. Some changing weather as I type this. Just a heads up, on skyeye there is plenty of talk about this system.


looks like you guys have the biggest chance of ice. Hopeing for it to be in the form of snow tho.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Elwer Lawn Care;676660 said:


> looks like you guys have the biggest chance of ice. Hopeing for it to be in the form of snow tho.


I watched Les's video and he said snow here with ice being near Cincy. But he just posted saying Central Ky could get the ice while Cincy gets snow. It is going to be interesting that is for sure.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;676666 said:


> I watched Les's video and he said snow here with ice being near Cincy. But he just posted saying Central Ky could get the ice while Cincy gets snow. It is going to be interesting that is for sure.


Didn't watch that, how far north for the snow?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Elwer Lawn Care;676675 said:


> Didn't watch that, how far north for the snow?


It looks like we here in Columbus could be in it or out of it. It is that close to call right now. But it is changing so fast it is hard to really tell if you ask me.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;676710 said:


> It looks like we here in Columbus could be in it or out of it. It is that close to call right now. But it is changing so fast it is hard to really tell if you ask me.


Your no weatherman ha I'll just wait and look more into it in the morning, it will change a hundred times by then.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Elwer Lawn Care;676721 said:


> Your no weatherman ha I'll just wait and look more into it in the morning, it will change a hundred times by then.


I say it will change 200 times by then. lol

Bad part is I want to go out and get some more cleanups done on Monday to start with and hopefully some more this week. lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;676728 said:


> I say it will change 200 times by then. lol
> 
> Bad part is I want to go out and get some more cleanups done on Monday to start with and hopefully some more this week. lol


Thats fine, just send it all about two hours northwest


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Elwer Lawn Care;676751 said:


> Thats fine, just send it all about two hours northwest


Work is work so if it comes then I will take it.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, we've got a winter weather advisory in effect with the possibility of 1-3" by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;677026 said:


> Well, we've got a winter weather advisory in effect with the possibility of 1-3" by tomorrow morning.


who said that. looks like mostly rain


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Snow???? I dont see that in the forecast for the next 2 weeks:realmad:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;677026 said:


> Well, we've got a winter weather advisory in effect with the possibility of 1-3" by tomorrow morning.


Yep I got my text message at 4 am this morning from channel 4 with this very message. Also I saw we are under a winter storm watch as well.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=ILN&textField1=39.9889&textField2=-82.9874


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;677049 said:


> who said that. looks like mostly rain


Hey I saw one of your trucks back in November in Upper Arlington delieveing fire wood. It had the plow on the front too.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

It's a weather stand off! NOAA has a possibility of 1-3" tonight, AccuWeather has absolutely nothing for tonight, and TWC has 30% with no accumulation. Lets see who's got the right forecast!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;677506 said:


> It's a weather stand off! NOAA has a possibility of 1-3" tonight, AccuWeather has absolutely nothing for tonight, and TWC has 30% with no accumulation. Lets see who's got the right forecast!


What is even better, watching all the local guys to see if they are close to each other.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

The cincinnati weather man suck. Everyone was out salting last night, and guess what, nothing this morning!! what a surprise.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

there's a winter storm advisory out for noth east ohio and some of the surrounding counties frm 4 this afternoon til 7 am tomorrow. a friend of mine that drives truck was in oklahoma, and said in a 3 hr period it went from 74 degrees to 23 in a matter of 3 hrs. there was lots of freezing rain and it was a diaster are down there. i guess that's what's headed out way, at least the same front. who know what we'll get. i'm headed out to load my salt truck just in case. later, pete


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

its snowing here in Cincinnati right now. Just finished my Math exam and now i have to sit here watching the snow come down . The rest of this class is going to feel like eternity.:realmad:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Just some very light snow here. Looking at radar though it looks to be ending just as fast as it started.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

snowed here on and off for a few hours, little accumulation but not enough to do anything


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

started snowing lightly just after 4:00. as of right now there is a dusting, just enough to cover the streets.we'll see what happens. pete


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

We started to ice up about 4:30 and it just got worse from there. Everything was solid, extremely slick, ice. I had to kick on the spreader and back into parking lots just to get enough traction to move in 4 wheel drive. It was nice to get some salting done at least.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks like another round of sleet tomorrow night and then some rain friday. NWS has snow likely for sunday so i hope!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

We ended up with icy lots down here. No snow to mention really, just a trace. But that ice fog, freezing mist or whatever they want to call it was nasty. 


JP


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Could get nasty tonight!

Tonight: Freezing rain and sleet, possibly mixed with snow before 1am, then rain or freezing rain. Low around 28. East wind between 5 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New ice accumulation of 0.1 to 0.3 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than 1 inch possible.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Travis,

Was out doing leaf work most of the day today. Got 6 more properties done with 2 to go unless somebody else calls for me to get to their yard one more time. Getting ready to go over to skyeye and see what all I missed today. Sounds like I missed alot.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

If we see anything at all, I think it will be by the end of this weekend.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I just see a biggggggg section of pink on the map. Weather advisory said heavy ice in nw ohio, which is good but then again i didn't have a chance to go to lima and buy more salt:crying:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I see that too Travis. Should be an interesting night and day. 


Mid Scaper I think we have a possibility of maybe shaking some salt later on. IMO I don't see the temps rising very much. Temps were lower today than forecasted, I just don't see the warm air winning out until the daylight hours. 

JP


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

JP, they calling for ice for you?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually they are calling for rain, but I just don't see that happening until the daylight hours on Friday. Overnight could be interesting for us. But that is what I think. The forecasters think different though. We shall see who is wrong or right. If I am wrong then so be it. lol


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

just read the national weather service said freezing rain into the overnight thru morning and then its supposed to warm up to above freezing later on in the morning


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I just checked their website and they made no changes for up here.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

young pup, where are you located at?
I'm in washington CH


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry about that the server was busy.

I am in Columbus.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

seems like the server gets overloaded at least once a day when we all have nothing better to do since all it does is rain anymore in Ohio


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Just got updated to an ICE STORM WARNING

Issued by The National Weather Service
North Webster, IN 
9:49 pm EST, Thu., Dec. 18, 2008

... ICE STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN NORTHERN INDIANA HAS ISSUED AN ICE STORM WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

A MIXTURE OF FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET WILL MOVE INTO THE THE AREA LATE THIS EVENING AND EARLY FRIDAY MORNING. TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED TO RISE ABOVE FREEZING ON FRIDAY MORNING. *ICE ACCUMULATIONS BEFORE TEMPERATURES RISE ABOVE FREEZING ARE EXPECTED TO BE AROUND A QUARTER INCH.* DUE TO THE SLIGHTLY HIGHER FORECAST AMOUNTS OF ICE ACCUMULATIONS... THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY HAS BEEN UPGRADED TO AN ICE STORM WARNING.

STAY TUNED FOR FURTHER UPDATES.

&&

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES... AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.

&&

AN ICE STORM WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS OR IMPOSSIBLE. TRAVEL IS STRONGLY DISCOURAGED. COMMERCE WILL LIKELY BE SEVERELY IMPACTED. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL... KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT... FOOD... AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY. ICE ACCUMULATIONS AND WINDS WILL LIKELY LEAD TO SNAPPED POWER LINES AND FALLING TREE BRANCHES THAT ADD TO THE DANGER.

More Information
... SIGNIFICANT ICE AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS TONIGHT AND EARLY FRIDAY...

.A STAD OF THE LOW FROM THE PLAINS TO THE OHIO VALLEY THIS EVENING... AND WILL MOVE INTO NORTHERN INDIANA... NORTHWEST OHIO... AND THE ADJACENT COUNTIES IN SOUTHERN MICHIGAN OVERNIGHT. SIGNIFICANT ICE AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED FROM THIS STORM ACROSS OUR AREA.

PRECIPITATION WILL MOVE INTO THE AREA LATE THIS EVENING AS A MIX OF SNOW AND SLEET NEAR THE US HIGHWAY 30 CORRIDOR... WITH SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN TO THE SOUTH. HEAVY SNOW IS LIKELY LATE TONIGHT OVER FAR SOUTHERN LOWER MICHIGAN WHILE HEAVY ICING IS LIKELY FROM THE INDIANA AND MICHIGAN STATE LINE SOUTH... INCLUDING NORTHWEST OHIO.

A CHANGE IN TEMPERATURES OF JUST A FEW DEGREES NEAR THE SURFACE TONIGHT COULD HAVE A BIG IMPACT ON THE TYPE OF PRECIPITATION THAT FALLS. SURFACE TEMPERATURES ACROSS NORTHERN PORTIONS OF CENTRAL INDIANA SHOULD RISE ABOVE FREEZING AROUND DAYBREAK... ALLOWING THE FREEZING RAIN TO BECOME JUST RAIN. HOWEVER... ICE ACCUMULATIONS AROUND A QUARTER INCH ARE EXPECTED BEFORE THIS OCCURS.

TRAVEL IS EXPECTED TO BECOME VERY DIFFICULT TONIGHT ACROSS MUCH OF THE MIDWEST AS THIS WILL BE A LARGE STORM SYSTEM. AVOID OR DELAY TRAVEL AND CONTINUE TO CHECK ON THE LATEST FORECASTS. WIDESPREAD POWER OUTAGES ARE POSSIBLE IN THE AREA OF HEAVY ICING... WITH FALLING TREES AND POWER LINES.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep hopefully that will be taken care when the upgrade is complete.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Travis I saw that on Skyeye. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;682191 said:


> Travis I saw that on Skyeye. Good luck buddy.


I was on there but didn't want to read over 6 pages, eyes are too tired for the night.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Cant blame you for that.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm gonna go buy more salt and take the blade off my truck. 2 plows this year so far 4 salts! better than nothing i guess.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm gonna go buy more salt and take the blade off my truck. 2 plows this year so far 4 salts! better than nothing i guess. ice. salt.....ice salt..... over and over again. i'm ready to drop the blades!


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

its raining like crazy here . the trees still have ice on them . looks like will have a storm clean-up from this


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Been pouring rain here. Good thing I don't get paid to be a weather guesser. On second hand I do just about as good as them. lol

JP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

We got about 3 inches before it decided to rain on us. Go figure and welcome to Ohio weather, LOL:realmad:


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe an inch or two between Sat & Sun??? It seems like every time a nice big snow could be on the way, Al Gore shows up with some global warming in central Ohio! I just sit and watch all of those penny's run down the drain  Damn You Al Gore and your rain, Damn You!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;683535 said:


> Maybe an inch or two between Sat & Sun??? It seems like every time a nice big snow could be on the way, Al Gore shows up with some global warming in central Ohio! I just sit and watch all of those penny's run down the drain  Damn You Al Gore and your rain, Damn You!


Let's hope it sure as heck will be cold enough for it. Saying we are going to reach 34 here today. I doubt if we do. Not looking forward to Sunday with wind chills at -10 below.


----------



## ranger04style (Nov 19, 2008)

anything good before xmas? i heard we should get hit pretty good here- prolly gonna have to salt 2morrow morning but right now seems like we might have to push? ive been watching weather.com, seems like 3 or 4 am will be a pretty good shot of snow- guess we will see


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm looking at the radar right now, and it looks like we ain't getting ****! The state up north is getting all of the fun. Well, I'm starting to sound like a browns fan when I say "there's always next time".


----------



## mohawkmike82 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah this is B.S old man winter! All I want for Xmas is some pushable snow!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, according to Accuweather the end of December and the beginning of January is going to be balmy with temps in the 40's and 50's. What a change after tonight's -1.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;686307 said:


> Well, according to Accuweather the end of December and the beginning of January is going to be balmy with temps in the 40's and 50's. What a change after tonight's -1.


I hope their correct


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

This winter has sucked so far. I have dropped my blade once, and that was just to push slush out of the way so I can spread some more salt. At this rate I am going to run out of salt before I get to push any real snow. Heading out about 6 in the morning to salt again, that is if it doesn't warm up and melt all the ice.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Rc2505;689024 said:


> This winter has sucked so far. I have dropped my blade once, and that was just to push slush out of the way so I can spread some more salt. At this rate I am going to run out of salt before I get to push any real snow. Heading out about 6 in the morning to salt again, that is if it doesn't warm up and melt all the ice.


Tell me about it. I too have dropped my blade only once. Now the "weather jackasses" are calling for almost 60 on Sat. What gives?!?!:realmad: All of this bloody rain could be snow if mother nature would get her ass in gear! Then again it's only December, and our snow usually comes in Jan & Feb. So all hope is not lost. 
It does seem like everywhere but Ohio is getting record snowfall in December though!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

We got a foot Monday:waving:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;690118 said:


> We got a foot Monday:waving:


Where were you plowing?
I was in the Heights area, we got 1-2.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Mentor, Concord, Kirtland, Painesville and Perry. I had a good 6 inches in Willoughby. Had to plow my route 3 times complete and a few places 4 times. Why do you think I like the eastern side of Lake County??


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;690127 said:


> Mentor, Concord, Kirtland, Painesville and Perry. I had a good 6 inches in Willoughby. Had to plow my route 3 times complete and a few places 4 times. Why do you think I like the eastern side of Lake County??


You can have it brother....I will stick to the Heights and plow less. 
Hope you are getting paid per push. I only have two apt. complexes that are per push all others are contract.
How many days till spring????


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I do have some per push, but there are seasonals too. Why do you think I put a cap on the amount of pushes I do? After a certain # of pushes, it all goes per push then


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm thinking of starting a ohio rain thread.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

that rain suc*s . I was driveing home in it the car was hydro planing all over route 76 .


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

the plowguys in my area are probably all livin under bridges now, we havnt had sh*t for snow so far this year, and its almost january....tuesday night it rained and immediately froze, every road was literally an ice rink, they blocked the highway entrances...i suppose the salters made a buck or three.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah this rain for sure sucks!!! We just had a foot of snow monday, an inch on christmas now it is going to be almost 70 tomorrow!!!! WTF!!!!!!!! We should start the Ohio spring thread, lol. Dont get too discouraged though. This reminds me of the winter 2006-2007 when I got my truck. No snow and warm temps till the 2nd week in Jan. Then all hell broke loose and we got plenty of snow till March. Remember the Valentines day snow?? I had easily 1.5-2ft of snow and 4-5 foot drifts. Snow like that sucks, but it is better than nothing


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Here I sit somewhat frustrated, wanting snow yet all I get is rain. Yes oh yes my pocketbook feels the pain! You see, the more it rains the more I drink, and think. Think about record snowfall everyone else seems to get, while looking out my window at this 60 degree wet sh*t!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;692699 said:


> Here I sit somewhat frustrated, wanting snow yet all I get is rain. Yes oh yes my pocketbook feels the pain! You see, the more it rains the more I drink, and think. Think about record snowfall everyone else seems to get, while looking out my window at this 60 degree wet sh*t!


Ok, so I see you went out last night. lol Nice poem you got there.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Young Pup;693012 said:


> Ok, so I see you went out last night. lol Nice poem you got there.


If it would snow I wouldn't have to get board, get drunk, and write stupid poems.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm waiting on two things: Snow or the repo man to take all my snow crap. Sucks!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, there is hope on the horizon!!!!!! 
I just checked out Intellicast 10 day outlook and they've got a string of winter goodness from
Tuesday through Friday of next week. 
I know it's to far out to be really accurate but it perked me and my wallet up!payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Let's hope. On skyeye they are kinda talking about some snow for next week.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

still waiting on the first plowable event here............


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

heard that, maybe something will pop up next week sometime


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I have dropped the plow one time at the beginning of December. That was even a close call to do that at that time too.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i wouldn't count on any snow next week. the extended forecast always looks the same, chance of snow showers. every week they sat that. wednesday moring they forecasted 1/4"-1/2", we got a solid 2" they don't have a clue! i've seen storms in the past where they start the forecast at 2-4 and end up w/10or 12". then of course as more snow falls they keep upping the snowfall amounts in an attemp to save their asses. happens every year. i look out the window in the morning if there's snow i go out to work, if not i go about the rest of my day. i don't sit around waiting for the snow, i've got too many other things to do to make $$, snow is just an added bonus!! i'd love to see a good blast of the white stuff though!!


----------



## rnolloth (Dec 4, 2007)

I decided to come over to plowsite since ive seen some of you on skyeye.All ive got to do this year is salt one lot a measly 4 bags i cant make any money like that.I figure if post here and skyeye maybe we willa all get to plow.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

rnolloth;702268 said:


> I decided to come over to plowsite since ive seen some of you on skyeye.All ive got to do this year is salt one lot a measly 4 bags i cant make any money like that.I figure if post here and skyeye maybe we willa all get to plow.


Hey Ryan,

Bout time you made it here. Check out the networking thread, I am sure you will find some guys down around you:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=702389#post702389

JP


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

cornbinder;697684 said:


> i wouldn't count on any snow next week. the extended forecast always looks the same, chance of snow showers. every week they sat that. wednesday moring they forecasted 1/4"-1/2", we got a solid 2" they don't have a clue! i've seen storms in the past where they start the forecast at 2-4 and end up w/10or 12". then of course as more snow falls they keep upping the snowfall amounts in an attemp to save their asses. happens every year. i look out the window in the morning if there's snow i go out to work, if not i go about the rest of my day. i don't sit around waiting for the snow, i've got too many other things to do to make $$, snow is just an added bonus!! i'd love to see a good blast of the white stuff though!!


Well, when you're right, you're right. Looks like we ain't getting anything worth a damn. 
It better start acting like winter around here and dumping some plowable snow otherwise I'm gonna grow to really dislike the expensive hunk of metal holding down my shop floor.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm crossing my fingers, just maybe might end up plowing with this storm.

Tuesday: A chance of snow before 4pm, then freezing rain and sleet, possibly mixed with snow. High near 33. East wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than 1 inch possible. 

Tuesday Night: Snow, freezing rain, and sleet before 1am, then snow and freezing drizzle. Low around 28. East wind between 5 and 10 mph becoming calm. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of around 1 inch. 

Wednesday: Snow showers likely, mainly before 1pm. Cloudy, with a high near 32. West wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of around 1 inch.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

plowing sure seems like a prospering, money making business here in NE ohio.....................................................................................................

............i think i'll be cancelling my order of a plow, and trying to find a better way to help with my soon-to-be college costs.....this just aint the right industry.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ice, Ice baby here this am. Now it is raining. I hope for a little bit of snow and soon.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

if we're lucky, just seen the weather on channel 28 and it doesn't look too promising.......but ya never knowpayup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Street are fine here. Sidewalks are starting to get a build up. Been snowing most of the day with the grass covered and streets fine. Definitely a salt event again tonight.

EDit: I am talking to Shawn and he called me tell the streets are covering over. Looked out the window and sure enough. Off to do the church lot now.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Light snow here right now. Been doing it for about an hour or so. Streets are wet.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Accuweather has 3.7" by the 10th. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I was just looking over on accuweather to see what they had to say.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I just heard on AM610 that we could see 3-5" from this storm coming Friday night into Saturday. BRING IT ON!!!payup


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

jim ganahl on channel four just said the 3-5 for columbus area, 6+ up north and west, and rain down here in 
God's country..... that blows, another muddy weekend


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

camconcrete;707414 said:


> jim ganahl on channel four just said the 3-5 for columbus area, 6+ up north and west, and rain down here in
> God's country..... that blows, another muddy weekend


If there's one thing Jym Ganahl knows, it's snow! The man loves it! He lives just down the street from me and he's even got his own snow machine!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;707414 said:


> jim ganahl on channel four just said the 3-5 for columbus area, 6+ up north and west, and rain down here in
> God's country..... that blows, another muddy weekend


Really, dang it missed that. Bradley on 10 says 1-3 here, 3-5 north of us.

I agree, Jym Gahnal does know his snow that is for sure. Has Jym built his igloo yet? How is his ice rink? I am just channel surfing to see what everyone is saying.

Winter storm watch out in Deleware, while Franklin has nothing.

JP


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

All of my accounts are boarder line Delaware County, so bring on the 3-5"payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Heck just along as we get to plow, I will be happy.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

Young Pup;707461 said:


> Really, dang it missed that. Bradley on 10 says 1-3 here, 3-5 north of us.
> 
> I agree, Jym Gahnal does know his snow that is for sure. Has Jym built his igloo yet? How is his ice rink? I am just channel surfing to see what everyone is saying.
> 
> ...


Ganahl just got back from minnesota where there are 20 foot drifts he said, and all he went up there for was to dogsled and play in the snow


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;707487 said:


> Ganahl just got back from minnesota where there are 20 foot drifts he said, and all he went up there for was to dogsled and play in the snow


I heard that, I was like must be nice. He is on there right now.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

he's up there runnin around, and Im here freezin my a** off cuttin firewood and not makin a dime. WTF


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I thought he was out sick and here he is on vacation. lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

...winter storm to bring snow and potential wintery mix to the
region friday and friday night...

.an area of low pressure will develop over texas late tonight and
on friday. This system will then move north and east towards the
ohio valley. Precipitation...in the form of snow...will spread
into the region ahead of this system on friday. Snow...or a mix of
snow and freezing rain will continue friday night before tapering
off saturday morning.

Inz012-014-016>018-ohz015-016-024-025-090430-
/o.new.kiwx.ws.a.0001.090109t1200z-090110t1700z/
starke-marshall-kosciusko-whitley-allen in-paulding-putnam-
van wert-allen oh-
including the cities of...knox...north judson...plymouth...
Bremen...warsaw...winona lake...columbia city...south whitley...
Fort wayne...paulding...antwerp...ottawa...pandora...van wert...
Delphos...lima
327 pm est thu jan 8 2009 /227 pm cst thu jan 8 2009/

...winter storm watch in effect from friday morning through
saturday morning...

The national weather service in northern indiana has issued a
winter storm watch...which is in effect from friday morning
through saturday morning.

Snow will develop from west to east during the morning hours on
friday. Light to occasionally moderate snow will continue through
the day friday. By friday evening...snowfall totals of 1 to 3
inches are expected.

Friday night...snow may possibly mix with freezing rain during the
overnight hours before changing back to snow and tapering off
saturday morning. Additional light to moderate snow accumulations
are possible...along with a light coating of ice.

There remains a great deal of uncertainty with regards to the
track of this upcoming storm...which will have a large impact on
where the greatest snowfall and icing occurs. Please stay tuned
to later forecasts which will refine expected snowfall amounts.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

accuweather snow total for this area has gone up again to 4 inches for Jan8,9,and 10.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

i sure hope so, I really need something to do. me being around the house all the time is drivin my wife up the wall


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

camconcrete;707544 said:


> i sure hope so, I really need something to do. me being around the house all the time is drivin my wife up the wall


Same here! I'm going nutz


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

good thing my wife has a good job, and we have a few jobs trickling in.....or i would be in the poor house


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

camconcrete;707553 said:


> good thing my wife has a good job, and we have a few jobs trickling in.....or i would be in the poor house


Man, it sounds like you and I are in the same boat! I just got a couple of calls today to start jobs, but at the same time I'm not sure if I'll be able to start anything??? They're talking about the coldest weather yet hitting next week. Well, at least I'll get some plow money rolling inpayup


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

I wish the weather would just make up its mind, either be butt cold or get and stay above freezing. Dad and i have a few concrete jobs that are outside, and need to be done relatively soon, and we have some demo work that I can't do till it freezes good and stays that way so i don't track mud all thru town. Dam if i do and dam if i don't


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

fox 8 news just forecasted 6-12" or more wooster ,mansfield area. i'm ready!! NWA is forcasting 9-15" for the wooster area!! sweet!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

National Weather Service:

Today: Snow, mainly after 1pm. High near 28. Southwest wind around 5 mph becoming southeast. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *Total daytime snow accumulation of around 1 inch.*

Tonight: Snow. Low around 26. East wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of around 3 inches.*

Saturday: Snow. High near 29. Northeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of around 4 inches.*

Winter Storm Warning...

... WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 2 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 5 PM EST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN NORTHERN INDIANA HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 2 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 5 PM EST SATURDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE WARNING AREA THROUGH MID MORNING. SNOW WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY BY THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON BEFORE DIMINISHING. *TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 6 TO 10 INCHES ARE ANTICIPATED FROM THIS STORM. *


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks like were in for a good one fellas . be safe drive fast . make more cash until you crash . LOL  check all you fluids


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

yes we are going to get some action in the Summit County area.

Getting excited, better get out there and check fluids.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

LesleinLawn;708279 said:


> yes we are going to get some action in the Summit County area.
> 
> Getting excited, better get out there and check fluids.


It will skip summit co.


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

usually does


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I know its like the news said 14 " every where but where i plow . we got 1-2 " where are you in summit ?


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

stow, munroe falls, tallmadge.

have had many snow coverings of about 1"


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

we have the same route than . you do hudson ? I got riped my first time so i don't go there


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

*anyone need a driver in the western suburbs of cleveland (rocky river, lakewood, bay village, fairview park, westlake) let me know, i'm available full time.
(i'm plowless so i'm saying that i will drive your truck/equip...let me know)*


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, as most of us are, we are under that winter storm warning too. Lets hope it is all snwo for us. 


JP


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like this will be a good one. 6-10" is in the forcast.


Doug


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

*Will be the 1st plowable snow in T county...*

I live in the snow desert of east central Ohio- EVERYWHERE else gets more snow than tuscarawas county- been plowing since '84, we once went 2 complete winters without dropping a blade !!!- hoping to get 'Ol Blue out tomorrow morning - need some after Xmas Cash $$$ about an inch on the ground here at 1:45 A.M. - accuweather says it should start again around 4 am -'Rude Dog


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, we got 8" so far here in 44003 area code. And it is coming down an inch in hour.

Looks like we will get anothe 6 - 10" from what the weather channel say's.

Coffe break over, time to go back out.


By the way, I video taped me plowing the 8" with my ATV. Will post monday or tues.




Doug


----------



## trafficman (Oct 29, 2008)

Must be nice to even get the plow out. got mine out expecting about 3 to 5 and got a big fat"0" the weather man does not know his a$$ from a hole in the ground around here.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

trafficman;710555 said:


> Must be nice to even get the plow out. got mine out expecting about 3 to 5 and got a big fat"0" the weather man does not know his a$$ from a hole in the ground around here.


I agree with you!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

same here.....didnt even salt


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike S;710580 said:


> I agree with you!


Hey Mike..other than no snow down your way, hope all is well.

Dave


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Quit getting your panites in a up roar guys. It is only January 11th. We will get ours and soon. I hope or I will start ranting as well. 
lol


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

what are you guys thinking about late tonight and into tomorrow? this little clipper might bring a plowable event along with it. thoughts?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
340 pm est mon jan 12 2009


inz050-058-059-066-073>075-080-kyz089>098-ohz026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>072-077>080-130445-
/o.new.kiln.ww.y.0004.090113t0900z-090113t1800z/
wayne-fayette in-union in-franklin in-ripley-dearborn-ohio-
switzerland-carroll-gallatin-boone-kenton-campbell-owen-grant-
pendleton-bracken-robertson-hardin-mercer-auglaize-darke-shelby-
logan-union oh-delaware-miami-champaign-clark-madison-franklin oh-
licking-preble-montgomery-greene-fayette oh-pickaway-fairfield-
butler-warren-clinton-hamilton-clermont-brown-highland-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
Brookville...versailles...lawrenceburg...rising sun...vevay...
Carrollton...warsaw...burlington...independence...alexandria...
Owenton...williamstown...falmouth...brooksville...mount olivet...
Kenton...celina...wapakoneta...greenville...sidney...
Bellefontaine...marysville...delaware...piqua...urbana...
Springfield...london...columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...
Xenia...washington court house...circleville...lancaster...
Hamilton...lebanon...wilmington...cincinnati...milford...
Georgetown...hillsboro
340 pm est mon jan 12 2009

...winter weather advisory in effect from 4 am to 1 pm est
tuesday...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow and blowing snow...which is in effect
from 4 am to 1 pm est tuesday.

Low pressure will track across the great lakes late tonight and
tuesday morning...sending a fast-moving cold front through the
ohio valley on tuesday. Snow is expected to develop along and
ahead of the front tonight and tuesday morning...with between one
and two inches of snow accumulation expected. Temperatures are
forecast to be near freezing early tuesday morning...then quickly
fall into the 20s following passage of the cold front. This will
cause any snow which melts on initial contact with roadways to
freeze...and may lead to scattered icy conditions. In
addition...northwest winds will gust to between 25 and 30 mph late
tomorrow morning and tomorrow afternoon...which will result in
areas of blowing and drifting snow.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

My intial thoughts are 1 to 3 inches for CMH. So we shall see what happens. The wind is something I am not looking forward to.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

I would really like to see something.... I am bored out of my mind!! We got about a half inch last night, and all it did was barely cover the parking lots and windshields, just enough to p**ss you off. I need snow..... about broke and the old lady is ready to kill me if I don't give her some money soon


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope the winds dont get too fierce. We got a nice foot or more of snow sitting on the ground right now. If those winds really pick up, we will have one hell of a mess on our hands!!!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, all I know is that we will be getting snow. Depends on who you watch, what you read or what your own predictions are to the amount we will get. With that I say we get 20 feet which means 2 to 4 for cmh. lol

JP


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

you'd best be right.... or I may have to hunt you down. Just checked weather bug and it said 1 to 3 tomorrow and 2 to 4 tomorrow night. We'll see


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;714798 said:


> you'd best be right.... or I may have to hunt you down. Just checked weather bug and it said 1 to 3 tomorrow and 2 to 4 tomorrow night. We'll see


Really? I don't have the weatherbug. At the 6 news all agreed on 2 to 4 for the cmh area.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

yea I got it on my desktop, that is what the forecast is for Washington CH


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I use to have to have it, but I took it off my computer. I am miffed as to why the nws has not put any advisories out for our areas?


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

you're in columbus aren't you?
I haven't even checked NWS to see what they have


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

lets cross are fingers, do the snow dance, and hope like hell !


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;714824 said:


> you're in columbus aren't you?
> I haven't even checked NWS to see what they have


Yep sure am, 43212


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

DODGEing;714826 said:


> lets cross are fingers, do the snow dance, and hope like hell !


I hear you, what parts of town do you work in?


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

Jim Ganahl says so, so it has to be true. Its an Alberta clipper thats in Iowa and western Illinois. and its tracking the right direction I think


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;714830 said:


> Jim Ganahl says so, so it has to be true. Its an Alberta clipper thats in Iowa and western Illinois. and its tracking the right direction I think


I am flipping between 4 and 10


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

looks like you guys will get it early and alot heavier, and we'll get teased later in the afternoon


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;714836 said:


> looks like you guys will get it early and alot heavier, and we'll get teased later in the afternoon


Yep both 4 and 10 are in the same range of 2 to 4 with 3 to 5 just north of us. Well, i am off here to get some sleep. Need to salt in the am from what came through earlier. I hope you get into the action too.

JP


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

good luck, and I sure hope so. I may have to go ahead and put the master and slave cylinder in my truck that I have been putting off for so long now. I better do that first thing


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

Young Pup;714829 said:


> I hear you, what parts of town do you work in?


I try and stay on the west/south west but if there is equipment failure flip a coin and throw a dart at the map


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
307 AM EST WED JAN 14 2009

.LOW PRESSURE IN THE MID MISSISSIPPI VALLEY EARLY THIS MORNING
WILL TRACK EAST SOUTHEAST AND CROSS THE REGION THIS AFTERNOON AND
EVENING...TAKING A PATH CLOSE TO THE OHIO RIVER. SNOW WILL OCCUR
AHEAD OF THIS SYSTEM...MAINLY ALONG AND TO THE NORTH OF THE LOW
TRACK. WITH VERY COLD AIR IN PLACE...A DRY FLUFFY SNOW IS EXPECTED
WHICH WILL ACCUMULATE QUICKLY. GUSTY WINDS AND EVEN COLDER AIR
WILL MOVE IN BEHIND THE LOW WHICH WILL RESULT IN VERY LOW WIND
CHILL.

OHZ054>056-063>065-141615-
/O.NEW.KILN.WS.W.0002.090114T1200Z-090115T0500Z/
MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...
WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER
307 AM EST WED JAN 14 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM THIS MORNING TO
MIDNIGHT EST TONIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM THIS
MORNING TO MIDNIGHT EST TONIGHT.

SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA THIS MORNING AND CONTINUE THROUGH
THE DAY BEFORE TAPERING OFF THIS EVENING. THE SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE
AT MORE THAN AN INCH PER HOUR AT TIMES...PARTICULARLY LATE THIS
MORNING INTO MID AFTERNOON. BY THE TIME THE SNOW TAPERS OFF...
TOTAL ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 5 INCHES WILL OCCUR.

HEAVY SNOW IS FORECAST TO ACCUMULATE IN THE WARNED AREA...
CAUSING HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS. THOSE INTENDING TO TRAVEL
IN THE WARNING AREA ARE ADVISED TO MAKE ALTERNATE PLANS OR USE
EXTREME CAUTION IF TRAVEL IS UNAVOIDABLE.

STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE SOURCE OF
WEATHER INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL DETAILS CAN
ALSO BE FOUND AT /LOWER CASE/ WWW.WEATHER.GOV/ILN.

payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well we got a good 5 to 6 down. Taking a break for a little bit and then back out there. HIt everything 2 times so far. 

JP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Bout time you guys got some snow!! We got maybe an inch out of this system. But I have a feeling the lake effect is gonna be good though


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

got about three yesterday afternoon thru the evening. Everything got hit once and a few again cause that light powdery stuff drifted all over. Overall wasn't bad, just ****** to push cause it was so dry and wouldn't hardly on my blade as i pushed


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Finally!!!!!!!:bluebounc The snow Gods have smiled upon Columbus OH! I plowed for 17hrs straight.payuppayup


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

about 5 more of those and ill have a nice dent in my new plow payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh man, I can't believe this, this heat wave is killing me. I decided to try and go out and work on the sun tan today. What a balmy day here today. 



Oh wait, I just woke up from that I dream I was in when I was taking a nap. Over all we had 6 inches here. Long 2 days and I am now ready for the next one.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Accuweather has 2.4" from Saturday to Sunday. Just enough to put a little icing on my cash cake!!!!payup


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i wish i had a good forecast. the forecast i've seen as follows
twc- -sat-sun 3-6"
nws 1 1/2" sat-sun
fox 8 news 1-3 sat-sun
WTF???


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Had an inch here this am, snowing at this time as well. 

JP


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm hearing talk of a winter storm for Monday and or Tuesday of next week. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Down here in Cincinnati, we hit the tip of every storm and it never snows for more than an hour. All we have had is dusting's.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

The talk is getting better and better!!!! Here is Accuweather's view of next weeks weather track, and it looks like a money maker moving in right over top of Columbus!payuppayup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;725537 said:


> The talk is getting better and better!!!! Here is Accuweather's view of next weeks weather track, and it looks like a money maker moving in right over top of Columbus!payuppayup


I hope you get some finally, and hopefully it spreads up north some too.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;725537 said:


> The talk is getting better and better!!!! Here is Accuweather's view of next weeks weather track, and it looks like a money maker moving in right over top of Columbus!payuppayup


I saw that on there too. Talk on skyeye is maybe the middle of next week. Maybe something Sunday ngiht into Monday.


----------



## TurfToppers (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe you guys could pass some of it our way down here in cincinnati, we're starving down here!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Don't worry you will be getting some this week. You have a real good shot of it.


----------



## TurfToppers (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope haven't dropped the plow one time yet this year


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I will say you have a better chance than us in Columbus as of right now.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

What kind of accumulation did every one get Sunday? I'm guessing 3" in Grove City, London, and atleast the bottom half of Columbus. Havent heard the Official totals through out the the affected areas.
I went to bed with the weather man saying A possible dusting to waking up and mid day accumulation. WTF weather man. If he was in the "biz" of depending on the weather like us he would hang himself... Or atleast beat his head on A brick wall. Start it off 1-3 inches we get zilch, 0, nata. 1-3 we get 6, A dusting we get 3. If he is gona muck it up atleast in been in our favor here in central Ohio.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

less than a 1" here on Sunday into Monday....talks of 3-5" in the next 48 hours


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

Cincinnati Ohio is expecting 3-6 inches tonight and onto tomarrow afternoon. They say snow at first, then depending on the temps rain, and freezing rain. Can't wait, first real big snow of the season, hopfully it deosn't miss us again


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
501 pm est mon jan 26 2009

...significant winter weather event expected tonight through early
wednesday...

A developing low pressure system over the lower mississippi valley tonight
will lift northeast across the tennessee valley through tuesday
night and wednesday.

Ohz053>056-061-062-270615-
/o.upg.kiln.ws.a.0003.090127t0300z-090128t1200z/
/o.new.kiln.ws.w.0003.090127t0300z-090128t1700z/
clark-madison-franklin oh-licking-montgomery-greene-
including the cities of...springfield...london...columbus...
Newark...dayton...xenia
501 pm est mon jan 26 2009

...winter storm warning in effect from 10 pm this evening to
12 pm est wednesday...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
storm warning which is in effect from 10 pm this evening to 12 pm
est wednesday. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect.

Periods of light snow will develop across the area tonight and
continue into tuesday morning. The light snow will mix with some
light freezing drizzle through tuesday afternoon. A more
significant round of snow will overspread the area tuesday
evening and continue into wednesday. The snow will then taper off
to scattered snow showers through wednesday afternoon.

1 to 2 inches of snow will be possible tonight and tuesday.
Another 5 to 8 inches of snow will be possible tuesday night into
wednesday.

Total snow accumulation for the entire event is expected to be 6
to 9 inches.

A winter storm warning means significant amounts of
snow...sleet...and ice are expected or occurring. This will make
travel very hazardous or impossible.

Stay tuned to noaa weather radio or your favorite source of
weather information for the latest updates. Additional details can
also be found at www.weather.gov/iln.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up heres mine

Tuesday Night: Snow. Low around 18. Northeast wind around 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

DODGEing;730899 said:


> What kind of accumulation did every one get Sunday? I'm guessing 3" in Grove City, London, and atleast the bottom half of Columbus. Havent heard the Official totals through out the the affected areas.
> I went to bed with the weather man saying A possible dusting to waking up and mid day accumulation. WTF weather man. If he was in the "biz" of depending on the weather like us he would hang himself... Or atleast beat his head on A brick wall. Start it off 1-3 inches we get zilch, 0, nata. 1-3 we get 6, A dusting we get 3. If he is gona muck it up atleast in been in our favor here in central Ohio.


2.5 to 3 here in Columbus along 70 and the Upper Arlington area.

I think we have a big storm for Tuesday into Wedsnesday too. lol I saw channel 4 they are saying 6-10. Anyone else see the news around here. Over on the weather forum we they have us in the range of 7 -10.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

jp what did the rush show?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Elwer Lawn Care;731841 said:


> jp what did the rush show?


Snow. lol you guys are in the 1-4 accordding to Rich a. But others have you guys in the 4-7. but Rich is the pro.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

yes he is, i'm hearing 2-5, thanks


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ype I think you guys will be in the 2-5 range. He has us in the 4-9 range and Les has us higher 7-10


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

national weather says that they expect total accumulation for our area of fayette, pickaway, and fairfield county of about 5 to 8 inches and its supposed to start late this evening. We'll see what it comes of


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I actually just am happy with 2 inches, i make the same with 2 inches as i do with 5 so it would save so wear and tear on equipment.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;731874 said:


> national weather says that they expect total accumulation for our area of fayette, pickaway, and fairfield county of about 5 to 8 inches and its supposed to start late this evening. We'll see what it comes of


I need to get off this computer and into bed soon. Could be a long next couple of days.

JP


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

From The Weather Channel.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

5-9" for wooster tuesday night into wednesday. that's the good stuff boys!! my trucks are ready to rock and roll, tomorrow morning i'll fuel the dodge and hook the hiniker up to the ford and wait. i'll have my camera for some action pics. later guys and be safe. later, pete


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

:redbounceGood luck to everyone with your accumulations. Be safe, and MAKE SOME MONEYpayup. Its gona be A long 36 hours for everybody


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

*my favorite words in the english language are...*

PAN HANDLE HOOK !!!!! We almost always get slammed in T county !!! heard 5 to 9 for here , weatherman usually exagerates a little- my best guess is about 4 to 5 " , especially if we do get some precip mix- 'Ol Blue is ready to Roll !!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

the 2" we got last night was successful........need to get some rest for the next Round.......tonight......finally a little bit of winter........


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

What is going on guys? Snowing good here now. I hope that mixing stays south of us. Sorry for you southern posters. What has everyone heard for your areas and by what channel? I am 4-8 on abc 6 to 10 on skyeye. close to 10 on nbc4.


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

im hearin the same 4-8


----------



## rnolloth (Dec 4, 2007)

Ive been out 19 hours and just got home.Damn im tired lol!Hey J.P how you doing so far?going to get some sleep 18 hours is to long to sit in my truck.Even though im in a 04 f350 king ranch duallie im ready to get out of it.Heading back out about 2a.m. as long as i can drag my ass back out of bed need to do some salting and then go back and plow.By god i wanted to busy and i got it.You all be good and be safe i will check back sometime tomorrow.Ryan.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

its down right ****** here right now. Little snow on the lots from this morning( we got anywhere from 3 to 5 before noon), started sleeting around three, and I have been home ever since waiting to see what its going to do. right now its freezing rain and my truck door was almost froze shut. NWS is still calling for a couple inches with sleet, freezing rain and sleet mixed in, and 2 to 4 tomorrow. Its gonna be nasty


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

rnolloth;733623 said:


> Ive been out 19 hours and just got home.Damn im tired lol!Hey J.P how you doing so far?going to get some sleep 18 hours is to long to sit in my truck.Even though im in a 04 f350 king ranch duallie im ready to get out of it.Heading back out about 2a.m. as long as i can drag my ass back out of bed need to do some salting and then go back and plow.By god i wanted to busy and i got it.You all be good and be safe i will check back sometime tomorrow.Ryan.


Ryan,

First time I have been on here in 2 days. lol As you know I have been on skyeye toget the updates but other thatn that no here. Got everything finally done today. Now they are saying 1-2 for tonight then the big one again on Sun-Tues time frame. Bring it on.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

camconcrete;733626 said:


> its down right ****** here right now. Little snow on the lots from this morning( we got anywhere from 3 to 5 before noon), started sleeting around three, and I have been home ever since waiting to see what its going to do. right now its freezing rain and my truck door was almost froze shut. NWS is still calling for a couple inches with sleet, freezing rain and sleet mixed in, and 2 to 4 tomorrow. Its gonna be nasty


It didn't change over here till about 8am It was a nasty one to say the least.Pushing ice was no fun either.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

jp, what did the rush say for next week storm?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Elwer Lawn Care;736038 said:


> jp, what did the rush say for next week storm?


Compared it to the blizzard of 78. This is going to be a big one too.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Young Pup;736043 said:


> Compared it to the blizzard of 78. This is going to be a big one too.


Ok that would make good payup but i'm running out of room at a few places


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Elwer Lawn Care;736044 said:


> Ok that would make good payup but i'm running out of room at a few places


yep I might have to move some snow around at the church lot that I do.


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey guys, looks like most models are lining up with a big storm for Monday/Tuesday. Rich A. was damn close on calling this weeks 2 storms and hopefully is on track for this one too! I'm west of Cincy @ 40miles and we switched to all snow @ 5am and ended up with 6 inches again Wed. morning. Glas I got out at 2am and pushed all the ice out of the way before the new snow hit. Ready for round 3!! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

now is the time to catch up on sleep


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

dr_destructo;736182 said:


> Hey guys, looks like most models are lining up with a big storm for Monday/Tuesday. Rich A. was damn close on calling this weeks 2 storms and hopefully is on track for this one too! I'm west of Cincy @ 40miles and we switched to all snow @ 5am and ended up with 6 inches again Wed. morning. Glas I got out at 2am and pushed all the ice out of the way before the new snow hit. Ready for round 3!! Keep your fingers crossed!


Curious as to what your screen name is over on skyeye? I am the same over there. Seems like this has shifted to the east at the moment. But I guess it has come back this way a little. The thing has not even formed yet though.

JP


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

dmontgomery;737018 said:


> now is the time to catch up on sleep


I did today, 11 hours of sleep. :salute: This storm sure did bring in some payup though that is for sure.

JP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

How are they getting all these tracks and what not already?? The storm isnt even a fart in the sky down there yet. Just have to wait and see on sunday night/monday what really unfolds


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;737370 said:


> How are they getting all these tracks and what not already?? The storm isnt even a fart in the sky down there yet. Just have to wait and see on sunday night/monday what really unfolds


The use computer models to track this things. They show up even before they form. Pretty neat to see the process. I am still learning how to read these models but I have the basics down.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

Young Pup;737376 said:


> The use computer models to track this things. They show up even before they form. Pretty neat to see the process. I am still learning how to read these models but I have the basics down.


If you don't mind me asking, what is the correct way to read models? If it's to hard to explain don't worry about it. I was just curious. Thanks


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

plowindiesel;737381 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the correct way to read models? If it's to hard to explain don't worry about it. I was just curious. Thanks


It is hard to read, it just takes time to learn to read them and view them. Sorry can't be of anymore help. By no means am I an expert, I rely on the more experieced over on skyeyeweather.com to help me even further.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

you've got to be kidding me, another big storm?? like 78?? holy crap. the one big cond assoc. i do has 10 ft. of snow piled in all the parking pad due to no more places to put snow. i may have to take some action before then to get it moved with a loader or i'm gonna have some serious issues. . i just finished all the resedentials today that i had back logged.keep us posted. pete


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Young Pup;737357 said:


> I did today, 11 hours of sleep. :salute: This storm sure did bring in some payup though that is for sure.
> 
> JP


yes this was very profitable for me


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I think we will be safe. They are keeping this storm more or less out into the atlantic, which means nothing for us. Of course the usual areas of Buffalo and Pennsylvania will get plenty of snow. I think we need to bomb new england off the coast that way we get the nice record setting snowfalls instead of those guys and their fishers (just gotta poke fun at yall:waving


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah, it seems as if this storm will be going to be east of us.


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

hey does anybody know if Buyers has a retail store at their facility?


----------



## slone (Feb 15, 2008)

no i don't believe they do


----------



## slone (Feb 15, 2008)

what do you need?


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

slone;738039 said:


> what do you need?


pro wings, thought I could save some shipping


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Look like we get a long break from the snow. Maybe till mid to end of February???? 
I was mad when I figured out we wouldn't see anything from that "big winter storm" they were jacking about, now this warm up is like the cherry on the sh*t sunday! What the french toast?!?!?:realmad:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, Cincy is the big winner so far today. Wonder how Josh is doing down there? They have winterstorm warnings out for them.


----------



## rnolloth (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey JP we have just 6 inches here.I love it its light fluffy snow easy to plow easy on equipment and no ICE! Im getting ready to head out did you guys get in on the action?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

rnolloth;742265 said:


> Hey JP we have just 6 inches here.I love it its light fluffy snow easy to plow easy on equipment and no ICE! Im getting ready to head out did you guys get in on the action?


Hey Ryan,

Good to hear you got an easy plow ahead of you. Nothing up here. I see where some areas there are reporting 8 to 10 inches. You have fun and be safe.

JP


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

less than an inch in Dayton.....


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

we got a few inches here on the cleveland westside.....anyone looking for help, i'm ready to go, call me 24/7 216-789-5624


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats to the boys up north on all of the lake effect!!! payuppayup You guys lucked out!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW!!!! Batten down the hatches. It's like deja vu of the hurricane that blew through last year. Last I heard there were about 13,000 without power around Columbus. Thank God we're still juiced up.
Hope everyone is doing alright tonight!


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Its been windy here all night. I hope none of the pines fall with this soaked soil and high winds .


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Over 38,000 without power in Franklin county.

http://www.aepcustomer.com/outagemap/main.aspx?region=aepohio


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

Its been A rough one kinda bitter sweat. Tuff break for those with wind damage but it equates to A busy spring for myself. A few pines in the neighbor hood are down and started on them today $$$$ and even more roofing jobs to be completed when spring hits $$$$. A few roofs that were just replaced by greedy roofers over the last month, month and A half.....GONE.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

We had a few trees down around here. It is cold out there today though. Anyone getting any of those snow showers showing up on radar?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

We got two inches here in lakewood on the westside of cleveland. went out and salted a bit ago. going to clean up a few places in the morning.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Nope a whole lot of sunshine is about all we got


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

we're getting a few showers here may have to go salt in the AM that about it


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Radar looks nice coming out of Indiana. Who knows might just have to salt. the ground is warm though it would have to come down fast and furious for awhile.But by Saturday I can see us plowing some snow.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

That would be nice! I just feel like we've not gotten our last dose of winter yet, or a good strong winter storm at all this year. We've come close but it's been pretty weak this year so far. IMO


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;756151 said:


> That would be nice! I just feel like we've not gotten our last dose of winter yet, or a good strong winter storm at all this year. We've come close but it's been pretty weak this year so far. IMO


I'll second that. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Adam, did you get your check yet? I haven't seen it come through my account yet.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the speedy payment. Your check is the only one I have got so far this season. I've been busy and have not done any thing with it yet its on the counter with the list of things that need done. I'll take care of it this week.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

Jeremy now you see what I was bit*^ing about. Fortunately I dont have to depend on them to pay my bills and thanks for the opportunity I do appreciate it.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;756151 said:


> That would be nice! I just feel like we've not gotten our last dose of winter yet, or a good strong winter storm at all this year. We've come close but it's been pretty weak this year so far. IMO


so far in wayne county we've had a 6" plow event and a 9" storm. plus quite a bit of salting and a string of 2-3" snows. january was great! they are calling for 4-7 saturday into sunday morning. although the weather channel says 1-2"??? nws says 4-7 though, how can a forecast be that different? last night they forcasted flurries northeast parts of town got 3-4" south end an inch or so. hope for the best, pete


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

ya sometimes i wonder about the weather people, well i wonder all the time actually.

NWS is calling for less than 1 tonight, 2 tomorrow, less than 1 tomorrow night so you could say 2-4 inches. Weather channel is saying 2-4 saturday so really is actually forcasted close for here.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

this morning the forecast from nws changed again, no snow saturday, 1-3" saturday night and under an inch for sunday. that sucks!! parts of new england states are expecting a foot from the same storm that's by passing us.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm going out on a limb and I'm gonna say, I think the chance for a good winter storm to hit Columbus or the central Ohio area the rest of this season is slim to none. If it's gonna be warm, then just stay warm so I can start working!!!! I can't stand this hot & cold sh*t:crying:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Boy, I hope you are wrong. Still have salt sitting here to use up. But, I am starting to get some repairs worked on the lawn equipment. Need to replace the mesh on the trailer gate and am going to have it reinforced some too.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I think it might be in the 60's this weekend! I guess it just wasn't in the cards this year for record snowfall in central Ohio. If it ain't gonna snow I'm ready to start landscaping! payup


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm gonna take the spreader off the insert on Friday.....that may create a storm........


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

dmontgomery;764346 said:


> I'm gonna take the spreader off the insert on Friday.....that may create a storm........


Yeah you should do that,. I made the trip to turner tractor this morning. 130 miles each way from cleveland. Not a bad drive. Ray is a real nice guy. I sat there and talked to him for about ten minutes and told him about you and how I talked to you about the insert. He said he remembered you and that he gets alot of buyers from far away. he has also had a few from canada come down to buy from him. I am going to install it next week once I get the bed of the truck line x. I just straped it in and drove it home and put it on a couple of pallets in the shop. I mean man that thing is light for being an insert. Thanks for your help again.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;764201 said:


> I think it might be in the 60's this weekend! I guess it just wasn't in the cards this year for record snowfall in central Ohio. If it ain't gonna snow I'm ready to start landscaping! payup


As the slogan that was put on some shirst for here:

If it ain't snowin, it better be growin

If it ain't growin, it better be snowin

Well, we don't have either right now. Just plain cold the past couple of days. We are going to get some rain this weekend into the start of next week. I see accuweather had a chance of snow for us around St Patty's day and they mentioned the same thing on the evening news. Got my spring letters done and are getting ready to put in the mail.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Screw it!!!!!! I'm pulling the trigger on the landscaping season March 23rd. Winter is over and done! 
Time to make real money payup!


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;768918 said:


> Screw it!!!!!! I'm pulling the trigger on the landscaping season March 23rd. Winter is over and done!
> Time to make real money payup!


I gotta agree with you, but I'm still hoping for that last late hit. 
Anyone need any Tree Service, let me know. I'm with OhioTree.com now, we're fully insured.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i got the mowers out today, and sharpened all the blades. gonna pressure wash all of them, then change oil &filters grease em and have em ready. the snow is done and over with, thank god havn't had nuttin for awhile. have a few residential lawns to finish bidding and check on one commercial property and i'm good for the summer. i am gonna purchase 3 trucks for next years snow season over the summer, as i have another company that wants me to take over 4-6 of his locations next winter season. not to mention a truck stop i'm gonna bid. talk to you guys next fall. pete


----------

